# Say hello to Bob, the dwarf hamster with a weight problem



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Welcome, Bob! And warm hugs to you, @curlflooffan , for opening your home and heart to another being in need.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I like his cage ! Does he have a sand bath ? They love it and it would make him exercise a little more. Does he like to go on the wheel ?


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Lucky Bob!


----------



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

Bob has moved up to luxury accommodations.


----------



## Sylvia K (Feb 4, 2021)

Oh, what a lovely little fellow. I had golden hamsters as a kid and loved them so much. I didn't even know you could get 'fast food' type stuff for them. I remember feeding nuts and seeds to mine, and going foraging in the garden for the green stuff that they ate. I read everything I could lay my hands on from the library (which was very little) about these delightful creatures. I remember being heartbroken when I found my first little fellow curled up in a cold lifeless ball in his cage in the middle of winter, and sitting with him in my hands near the fire, contemplating the cruelty of such a short life when all of a sudden, his whiskers moved a little! It had been so cold the poor little fellow had gone into hibernation. I had to move his cage to a warmer place in the house and he went on to live to the normal expected life span without ever hibernating again. There were very few hamsters around in any colour except golden in those days (1950's in the UK) but I did occasionally see an albino one. So exotic. I'm very happy your little guy has found someone so knowledgeable and willing to do whatever is necessary to give him a better life.


----------



## curlflooffan (Mar 27, 2020)

Dechi said:


> I like his cage ! Does he have a sand bath ? They love it and it would make him exercise a little more. Does he like to go on the wheel ?


Oh yes of course thats standard for hamsters, especially dwarfs. But he didnt have one before coming to the rescue so he is a bit confused by it. His coat could be healthier.

His sandbath is in that ceramic disc on top of the bigger hide. He has a a bigger one but I have to find a bridge for it so he doesnt accidentally get trapped inside. 

He tried out his wheel, he is a bit clumsy with it but he has only been here for 2 hours.


----------



## Minie (Oct 4, 2021)

What wonderful news. Lucky Bob to get such a loving home. Looking forward to seeing him shrink


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Hi Bob! Welcome _*home*_!


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Where did you get that wood exercise wheel? When I had rodents the two choices were metal and plastic. I thought both types were too dangerous to use. Yours looks much safer. 
I also really like the false floor you have set up. I used to do something similar using cardboard. Periodically I would completely empty the cage and discard all the soiled bedding. I would then put a fresh pile of wood shavings in the corner on top of the cardboard false floor. (In that era everyone used either cedar or pine shavings as bedding; rodent care has come a long way since then. I tried to get him the least stinky shavings I could find.) My gerbil would spend the next four days or so moving the shavings down under the floor and using them to build tunnels.


----------



## Tulsi (Jun 8, 2021)

Great set up. Lucky Bob. He is a beauty.

I currently have a male roborovski called Rafferty who lives in a 100 x 50cm barred cage with a plastic base. He loves his sand bath!

Said sand bath is under the shelf.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Hello Bob, enjoy your happy new home


----------



## curlflooffan (Mar 27, 2020)

@cowpony there has been a steady increase of better products for small rodents on the market lately (although mainly with accessories, most commercial cages are still bad). However, from what I hear there is better variety in Europe as we have a few smaller companies doing good stuff and the care requirements are different. 

I think the wood wheel is from a company called Getzoo. In Europe its also considered essential to not just have a hide but a multichamber house. Bob has three, two from Getzoo and a big one from a german company called rodipet. 

Its a bit pricy, I got him the large fancy one with 6 chambers. 

But Bob ended up curling up in the coconut that I got for free... 😆


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

curlflooffan said:


> @cowpony But Bob ended up curling up in the coconut that I got for free... 😆


Isn't that always the case 🤣!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

He’s adorable. He”s going to be one happy and healthy Bob now that he’s your Bob. Congratulations


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Welcome Bob! Yo nc new home looks very nice indeed.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Welcome, Bob, and didn't you hit the jackpot with your new family! Curlflooffan, he's handsome. That center stripe is eye catching.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Welcome to your new life Bob!


----------

